# A couple of questions



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey guys. So this will be my second year trying for steelhead and after a very frustrating first year I've done some more homework. Between what I've read and talking to people I've got some mixed answers and I'm hoping somebody can help me clarify. 

First off I spent all last year fishing a jig and spawn sac combo on spinning gear with 10lb mono line and an 8 pound flouro leader. The leader was set up with small split shot weights spaced evenly apart running down the leader. My first question is if I should be fishing the jig with the spawn sac or if it should be one or the other. Ive read that it should be fished with the spawn sac but I've had multiple people tell me to use just the jig. 

My second question is f I should be using split shots on the leader. I've used both 1/4oz jigs and then switched to 1/32oz after a more experienced angler told me the 1/4oz was much too big. Most of my time is spent on the rock if that's relevant. Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

1/32 oz. jigs. I usually fish maggots on jigs. Spawn on a circle hook by itself.


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> 1/32 oz. jigs. I usually fish maggots on jigs. Spawn on a circle hook by itself.


If you are using a circle hook do you flip the bail and let it run or do you set the hook?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Let 'em hit it and just pull tight.
You don't really need to set the hook with those circle hooks, just a steady pull usually puts it right into the corner of the mouth. Takes a little getting used to, my usual reflex is a hook set.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I usually tip jigs with gulp maggots and just put a spawn sac on a circle hook. I don't really use split shots, unless it's just one or two to get the spawn sac down quicker. The sacs I use aren't the floating ones, so they go down pretty well on their own.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Based on what you said youre using I suspect your lack of success has less to do with what youre throwing and more to do with where youre throwing. Do some research into how steelhead behave in rivers based on water temperature (it dictates everything steelhead do once they enter river). And dont do research on this site, people who post here are often clueless. Be sure your presentation is on the bottom and drifting drag free, this is very important. Also, understand that Ohio is pretty much garbage in the fall for steelhead. The reason is that the ODNR stocks a strain of steelhead that primarily runs in winter-spring. The fish you see caught in ohio tribs this time of year are strays from the PA stocking program, which are a fall run strain. The steelhead fishing in Ohio doesnt get really good until december, so keep that in mind. Dont let that deter you becasue there are certainly fish to be caught and fishing is only going to get better as fall goes on. To illustrate my point ive been out steelheading in ohio 6 times this year, and in one trip to PA last week i hooked into roughly 10 times more steelhead than all my ohio outings combined. Lastly, stick with it, steelheading isnt easy - when I first started if i caught a fish it was a miracle. Just try to keep learning and youll get there over time, good luck!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Oops forgot to mention go with lighter jigs for sure, they flow more naturally with the river. And this is a good site for how you want to shot your line http://www.raventackle.com/Shotting Patterns.pdf. Tandem rigs are great but you should just focus on one thing at a time when youre learning, how you present the jig in natural drag free manner right along the bottom is the most important thing. Also, im not sure where youre getting your spawn from but the stuff from chain sporting goods stores isnt any good. And be sure youre always tipping your jigs with maggots


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

So ohio is garbage for steel in the fall? Really?


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Not really garbage,personally I think fishing is" all good" it's the"catching"that is a bonus. Relax guys, one day well all be" fishers of men ".

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Hahahaha garbage!? Hahahaha we hammer them from when they come in to when they leave. Learn one thing at a time. Then move on to another. Lots of guys will help you and some give bad advice. When they enter the rivers it gets better and better. Stick with it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

fredg53 said:


> So ohio is garbage for steel in the fall? Really?


Yeah, pure trash! You'll only catch gobies and sheephead, maybe a black crappie here and there. Nobody go out, you're just wasting your time on false hopes! Heck, it's even slim pickings during winter and spring too!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be out there fishing because its still a blast, but comparatively speaking yes, the fall fishing in ohio is drastically less productive than later in the year. I was making the point to Fisherx so he isnt disappointed if he doesnt do well early in the season and to stick it out. I think new people getting involved in a sport i get so much enjoyment out of is awesome, and i dont wanna see somebody get discouraged at it early. That said most guides out here wont even start guiding until mid october, and when they do guess where they often go? Pa. If youre saying you catch them as well in the fall as you do later in the year youre completely full of it, or maybe we just have two very different definitions of what "hammering" chrome is.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The grand is a big river sir so ill laugh n say I'm full of it. There are NO crome in that river at al hahaha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Instead of putting your shot on the leader put it on the mainline. Make your leader around 18". That'll make your jig or spawn bag run better.

Get the shot off of your leader man!


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

kapposgd said:


> Oops forgot to mention go with lighter jigs for sure, they flow more naturally with the river. And this is a good site for how you want to shot your line http://www.raventackle.com/Shotting Patterns.pdf. Tandem rigs are great but you should just focus on one thing at a time when youre learning, how you present the jig in natural drag free manner right along the bottom is the most important thing. Also, im not sure where youre getting your spawn from but the stuff from chain sporting goods stores isnt any good. And be sure youre always tipping your jigs with maggots


So I have gotten all of my spawn sacs from dicks. Rocky river tackle is gone and so is Pete's in Lakewood. Is there anywhere else on the near west side that sells them?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Frank's on Berea Road (May be Madison, it's a funky intersection) has a sign saying they sell them, but I've never gotten them. I've been steelheading for years, and I rarely get more than a couple fish per trip. I'm still definintely learning. I want to get one on the fly rod I bought a few years ago, but have hardly used it. That's my goal for this year! Anybody on here been catching them with the fly rod yet this year?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah go to erieoutfitters in Sheffield lake, he just got some eggs in but they won't last long so go asap

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

